
Amazon patent to prevent online comparison shopping - burkaman
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=9665881.PN.&OS=PN/9665881&RS=PN/9665881
======
burkaman
The PDF version at this absurd link might be easier to read:
[http://tu9srvbirvvtmtukd3d3lnbhddjwzgyub3jn.g00.pcmag.com/g0...](http://tu9srvbirvvtmtukd3d3lnbhddjwzgyub3jn.g00.pcmag.com/g00/2_d3d3LnBjbWFnLmNvbQ%3D%3D_/TU9SRVBIRVVTMTUkaHR0cHM6Ly93d3cucGF0MnBkZi5vcmcvcGF0ZW50cy9wYXQ5NjY1ODgxLnBkZg%3D%3D_$/$/$)

